# Selling a Jøtul 118 and wondering fair asking price



## Kate B. (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi I am selling a beautiful Jøtul 118 woodstove in great used condition. I'm wondering what a fair asking price would be given this is a high quality, fully functioning woodstove.  Any and all advice is appreciated!  

Pics are attached to the thread.  

TECHNICAL SPEC
Emission:3.43 gram/hr
Heating capacity:Up to 2,000 SQFT
Approx weight:340 lbs
Log size:Up to 24 in 
Flue Outlet:6 in
Efficiency:Over 75%
Flue exit options:Top, Rear and Sides
EFFECT: Max output:60,000 btu
COLORS: Hunter Green
Measurements (HxWxD): 30.5 x 14 x 31.5 in


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2016)

Price will vary with the season and the overall condition, inside and out. What's the condition of the interior burn plates and the baffle? What is going on with the right rear side where the enamel is missing? Is there a crack forming there?


----------



## defiant3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sadly, almost all remaining 118's have at least 1 cracked side.  It may have value to anothe r118 owner who needs a good side, assuming the left one is still good.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 26, 2016)

I've seen them for sale for upwards of $800, doesn't mean they ever got that. I've had a few 118's, both were about $200. Neither had any visible cracks, but the enamel did have some dings in it here and there. If the baffle or the side burn plates are missing or warped beyond use then the stove would fetch scrap value I'm afraid.


----------



## bholler (Apr 27, 2016)

defiant3 said:


> Sadly, almost all remaining 118's have at least 1 cracked side. It may have value to anothe r118 owner who needs a good side, assuming the left one is still good.


I work on at least 4 that are just fine.  I am sure there are allot more out there in good condition


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree with Webby's price range, but we need to know more about the condition of the stove. And then there is timing the market. Prices are low now but high in Sept-Nov..


----------

